

Siri Can Open Up Your New iPhone to Attack  - afdssfda
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44966147

======
afdssfda
"To prevent someone from accessing Siri and taking advantage of what you
thought was your own private, personal assistant, go to the Passcode Lock
screen and disable access to Siri on locked phones."

